# 12 wire motor - 240v Delta High Leg - Wiring



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

The motor is probably dual voltage and can be wired wye or delta. Your best bet for correct wiring is to contact the manufacturer or, failing, that, your area motor rewinder/rebuilder.


----------



## aiannarelli (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you. I have reached out to them. They have not called back yet. I will continue to try to get in touch with them.

Anthony


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Delta is a wiring pattern it means the coils are connected between legs with no center point reference like a Y motor.

High should be delta (series) and low should be double delta (parallel).

On the plate it should show you high and low voltage like 240/480v

You have 240 so wire it low voltage.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

If this is a new install read the manual concerning hooking high leg open delta to the VFD. There may be extra step you have to take to disable the surge suppressors and filters


----------



## aiannarelli (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you I will look it up that way I didn’t realize 480 was also delta. I will check on the VFD also


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The 240 volt connection for that motor will be ;

L1 = T1, T6, T7 and T12

L2 = T2, T4, T8 and T10

L3 = T3, T5, T9 and T11.

When connecting a VFD to a high-leg service, be sure to disable the MOVs, surge caps or whatever it has, if you don't, it'll likely blow up. 

Also, if the motor turns the wrong way, you'll need to swap phases after the VFD, swapping before the VFD will have no effect on motor rotation.


----------



## aiannarelli (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you micromind . The motor is wired like that now. It did rotate wrong and we switched the phase. How quick will a vfd blow up? It has not so far. It came programmed and the vendor was told the voltage supply was 240delta with a high leg.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

A VFD that is connected to a high leg system with the MOVs still in the circuit will cook right away. If it has survived more than a minute, then it's good with the power system.

Since it was ordered for a high leg system, the vendor disconnected the MOVs and all is good.


----------



## aiannarelli (Sep 30, 2020)

Man all of you have been more than helpful. I know these were novice questions and I really appreciate the responses.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

aiannarelli said:


> Man all of you have been more than helpful. I know these were novice questions and I really appreciate the responses.


Every one of us was a novice at some point. 

Asking questions of those who know is the best way to learn.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

micromind said:


> Asking questions of those who know is the best way to learn.


And best if you ask before the smoke gets out instead of afterwards.


----------

